# Garantie 3 ans Apple Care, c'est bien ?



## Stephan (17 Septembre 2002)

étant donné mon petit souci avec mon eMac, je pense souscrire à l'Apple Care pour 3 ans à 202 Euros. Au téléphone un agent Apple m'a dit qu'en cas de problème sur le matos, un technicien vient sur place pour réparer ou emmener le mac
Est-ce que le prix de l'extension vaut le coup ?
merci


----------



## malice (18 Septembre 2002)

autre question, on la prend quand cette extension : le jour de l'achat ou juste avant la fin de la garantie?


----------



## alèm (18 Septembre 2002)

malice a dit:
			
		

> * autre question, on la prend quand cette extension : le jour de l'achat ou juste avant la fin de la garantie?  *



entre les deux par exemple /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## landry (18 Septembre 2002)

Il faut absolument que la prenne avant la fin de la garantie legale... 
Mais si tu n'as pas acheté ton mac sur Apple Store, tu ne bénéficie de l'Apple Care que 3 mois (Sinon c'est un an) et ton extension de garanrie court à la date d'achat du matériel pas à la date de souscription de celle-ci.
C'est en fait 2 ans de plus qua la garantie normale soit 3 ans après la date d'achat...
Ayanyt eu affaire à Apple Care, je peux te dire qu'ils sont efficaces (m^me si pour moi de Rouen il faut faire venir qq1 de Caen !).
Mais fait attention, toute modif de ton Mac (genre ajout de mémoire) peut  supprimer cette garantie. fait attention - je ne sais pas si c'est toujours valable...
Ce genre da garantie on prèfère la payer pour rien signe que tout va bien.. Mais le jour ou y'a un PB on est bien content de la trouver...


----------



## Stephan (18 Septembre 2002)

Je suis prêt à souscrire à l'Apple Care, seulement voilà :
J'ai téléphoné à Apple qui m'a clairement dit que si je souscris à l'AppleCare pour 202,12 Euros, pour mon eMac, si survient un problème sur ma machine, un technicien certifié Apple se rend à mon domicile et répare sur place ! Je me suis renseigné auprès d'un revendeur qui lui me dit l'inverse : si je souscris Apple Care : un transporteur vient chez moi récupérer le mac et l'envoie en Hollande pour réparation ! (ce qui m'évitera juste d'emmener moi-même l'ordinateur au magasin où je l'ai acheté)
Alors là qui croire !!!!!
J'aimerai vos expérience à ce sujet, car je n'ai pas envie de payer 1300 Frs pour fifrolo


----------



## macinside (18 Septembre 2002)

Rappel avec un applecare pour machine de bureau tu peu demander un dépanage sur site /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## landry (19 Septembre 2002)

La réponse est claire....
Ca dépend...
Moi j'ai eu G4 dont la panne semblait insolvable sur place pb de carte mère, un transporteur a tout embarqué de chez puis relivré...
Puis c'est le graveur de cd qu'il a fallu changer, c'est un tecnicien qui est venu le changer at home....

C'est en fonction de l'intervention que la décision est prise;


----------



## vm (19 Septembre 2002)

pour mon pb un technicien en venu chez moi


----------



## caro1911 (2 Juin 2011)

Je viens de m'acheter un macbook pro sur l'apple store et je me demandais si l'apple care valait le coup (environ 350 )
 Est-ce que le prix de l'extension vaut le coup ? J'attend vos avis . MERCI.


----------



## r e m y (2 Juin 2011)

La moindre réparation que tu aurais à faire sur ton MacBook Pro après la première année, te coûtera plus de 350 Euros, donc personnellement, je pense que OUI ça vaut le coup (mais chacun voit midi à sa porte)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2011)

La fin du monde étant pour le 21 décembre 2012, payer pour 3 ans est une pure arnaque
Plus sérieusement, il me semble que si la machine passe sans encombre la première année, c'est guère la peine. Dans le cas contraire, oui. Tu as tout ce temps pour décider.


----------



## r e m y (2 Juin 2011)

iPantoufle a dit:


> La fin du monde étant pour le 21 décembre 2012, payer pour 3 ans est une pure arnaque
> Plus sérieusement, il me semble que si la machine passe sans encombre la première année, c'est guère la peine. Dans le cas contraire, oui. Tu as tout ce temps pour décider.



oui et non.... car il y a des pièces qui vieillissent mal (les lecteurs de DVD sur les Macbook notamment sont réputés pour être fragiles) et ils peuvent très bien passer la 1ère année sans souci et ne plus fonctionner le 366ème jour après l'achat.


----------



## christophe2312 (3 Juin 2011)

Personnellement  avec l apple care de mon mon ex imac 1,9ghz
3 écran changé, une carte mère , ( tout cela déplacement a domicile du technicien) et pour finir echange( par apple) de l imac suite a trop de panne ,par l actuelle imac 2,4GHZ.
a ce jour apple care pour l imac( deja une carte graphique et un ecran) et le macbook pro (pas de panne)


----------



## r e m y (3 Juin 2011)

décidément, tu es un gros consommateur de cartes graphiques et d'écran!!!

Tu n'as pas de chance? ou bien ton installation électrique est pourrie et fait griller tout ce que tu branches dessus?


----------



## christophe2312boulot (3 Juin 2011)

Peut etre  pour l installation électrique? mais je ne pense pas car l emac a 7 ans et pas de soucis avec 
l  imac 1.9ghz ,  pour l ecran c etait "les lignes verticales" problème connu
pour le 2.4 j ai "abimé " l écran lors du changement du disque dur interne
L ordi a déjà été démonter auparavant pour la Carte graphique


----------

